# AMTRAK to Glenwood



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are bike racks on the train (California Zephyr) or if a bike needs to be boxed?


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Let us know what you find out. Want to do a bike trip back from their to Boulder with the GF this summer...


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Per this, the Zephyr doesn't necessarily have special bike carriage facilities. But it might - it tells you how to check whether your chosen train does.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that. I was hoping someone had 1st hand knowledge. I called Amtrak and let's just say it was a less than satisfying experience.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw another thread where they said that the weight limit was 50 lbs, they do have cardboard packing boxes and they then put the bikes in the baggage car. With prudent padding you should be fine and I understand that the boxes are big enough that you don't need extensive dismantling. I made the trip from Denver to Glenwood in January and marinated in the pool for the weekend pure bliss. The trip was perfect, although it's about 6 hours so pack a picnic with wine and cheese and enjoy it!


----------



## jorbenweb (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd like to know as well. I was thinking I might take the train out there, bike up the Fryingpan, camp at Ruedi and do a little fishing. I can always drive, but the train/bike option sounds like more fun.


----------

